# My latest mask



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I wanted to share this cause I liked it alot. Silicone zombie mask. Its already sold.
Thanks for looking


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's terrific Allen. He's got a bit of a Scrooge look to him. He'd be terrific at the front of a haunt holding an outstretched lantern. Any idea what the buyer plans to do with him?


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, he's scary!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man he is a good looking guy. I agree with Darklore, I would want him at the beginning of my haunt. He just projects that unnerving look.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

No Idea what they are doing aside from having him in their haunt somewhere. He looks a bit like Angus Scrim from "Phantasm" to me, but Scrooge works too.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he kinda reminds me of Otis from house of 1000 corpses ...but anyway he rocks some body made a great purchase lucky son'sofgun's


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice work Allen, he has a very creepy unnerving look to him.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Allen, the werewolves were fantastic, but this guy is really fabulous. They just keep getting better and better. Great work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great masks!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm...I see your point. Okay...so maybe a black suit and a phantasm ball in one hand, a victorian lantern in the other.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job Allen! He's got a real intense look on his face!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I love this mask great detail I like the blood on this mask!!!


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

Allen I love your work man, I can't wait to meet you in St Louis. I hope one day to produce customs like you, but I guess that is everyone desire on here lol. And if you drink I will be glad to purchase you a drink at the Ren bar.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! I love every mask you posted so far.


----------

